# SYFY 9/11 "Tin Man" may be wrong



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

The guide data has SYFY showing the 1981 Drama "Tin Man" starring Timothy Bottoms three times back-to-back on Sunday, September 11. SYFY's own ScheduleBot page shows an unnamed SYFY Original Movie in those timeslots. I suspect it is their 3-part miniseries "Tin Man" based on The Wizard of Oz instead.

I only noticed as I have a Wishlist set up for the Timothy Bottoms movie, with the actor named, as it is not available on DVD. This scheduling error got my hopes up.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

HTH said:


> The guide data has SYFY showing the 1981 Drama "Tin Man" starring Timothy Bottoms three times back-to-back on Sunday, September 11. SYFY's own ScheduleBot page shows an unnamed SYFY Original Movie in those timeslots. I suspect it is their 3-part miniseries "Tin Man" based on The Wizard of Oz instead.
> 
> I only noticed as I have a Wishlist set up for the Timothy Bottoms movie, with the actor named, as it is not available on DVD. This scheduling error got my hopes up.


Your loss is my gain. Now I know there's something on Sci-Fi this weekend that's not the usual creature feature, so thanks!

Although the Timothy Bottoms movie sounds interesting as well, although apparently it's only available on VHS.

Now if only Sci-Fi would re-run "Cube". Last time several years ago I taped it but it ran beyond the time specified so I didn't get the end.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Comcast's EPG data confirms HTH's suspicions.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

HTH was ultimately proved correct. It WAS Syfy's Original 3-part miniseries "Tin Man" (losely based on The Wizard of Oz) and not the Timothy Bottoms movie. These things happen rarely, but they DO happen.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Not surprising. SyFy generally does not show mainstream non-genre movies such as Tinman.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

Well, the computer he builds does eventually become an artificial intelligence and comes up with an argument for life on Mars seeded by Earth probes that were insufficiently sterilized. A bit more likely for Syfy than Braveheart was for Sci-Fi.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh, I thought it was about people selling aluminum siding. I enjoyed that movie.


----------

